# Mad Dog Primer



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

Is it all that it is cracked up to be? Has anyone here used it? What's been your experience with it? I have been using a lot of XIM Peel Bond for rough wood, Sherwin Williams A100 oil primer for anything that may bleed and a zinc oxide primer for rusty metal. Will this primer will do the work that all three of these have been doing? I am only planning to use this on exteriors for now. Thank you for your response!

~todd

P.S. It is also the lowest VOC product when compared to the other three primers that I use.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

The stuff is the absolute bomb! I am still a diehard oil primer guy for exterior wood. I have used XIM peel bond - and it is an amazing product - but Mad Dog is the absolute king in stretchability. The way I have used it, is for homes that have been painted like 15-25 times over the last century and have built up excessive paint - seems like when you put a 'tough' acrylic latex paint over these coatings - no matter how much you prepped the siding - stuff is going to come loose next spring. What Mad Dog does is introduce like this pliable film that evenly distributes the 'stress' that the new paint film exerts over the older paint. I have used it mostly just on trim - as I haven't been able to justify it's cost - and as well, it's hard to cover up - so folks end up paying for a whole new coat of paint. My experiment for this summer will be to scrape and forget the oil primer and just use this over everything and paint. And see if you can truly cut the 'prep' time and still have a job that lasts. I have been spot priming with oil before applying this product over general areas. Although I have been using it for those horribly peeling tongue and groove ceilings in exterior porches. There I have been sanding with 24 grit - and then one good layer of either XIM or Mad Dog - and then paint. Even though I saw major tannin bleeds into either product - they both cleaned up with a couple coats of paint. I have also used for those ugly outside gas meters - this stuff sticks like crazy to that metal, and totally kills all the rust - and now you can paint without worry of that stuff becoming crackly and falling off. It's an amazing product that is overkill for many situations.


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

everything plain said... I used it on some old factory style windows and frame work (metal) after a once over wire brushing and it sealed it shut with no bleed. 3yrs now and the painted surface looks good!


----------

